# Máy sưởi dầu đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật châu âu



## laodaigia (14/12/18)

Thiết kế an toàn cho người sử dung từ cấu tạo sản phẩm lớn đến các thiết bị nhỏ hơn như Cầu chì an toàn nhiệt đề phòng quá nhiệt hoặc quá dòng điện sẽ là sản phẩm quạt làm mát tốt nhất cho bạn.

*Máy Sưởi Dầu Tiross 13 Thanh TS-926-1*
Sản xuất tại Trung Quốc
Model TS-926-1
Màu/Mẫu Trắng
Loại máy Máy sưởi
Điện áp 220V/50Hz
Công suất 2300W-2700W
Trọng lượng 19 kg
Máy sưởi dầu Tiross sử dụng nhiên liệu là dầu, tuy nhiên trong cả quá trình sử dụng hoàn toàn ko phải thay thế dầu vì máy có chức năng xoay vòng nhiên liệu. Chỉ việc cắm điện và sử dụng.




LIÊN HỆ VỚI BÁN HÀNG
Address: 29H, Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Phone: +84.0964.73.11.22




​_Máy sưởi dầu Saiko OR-5229T – (9 thanh)_
Thông số kỹ thuật:
– Công suất 2000W, 9 thanh sưởi
– Bộ khung phơi quần áo kèm theo
– Có hộc chứa dâ
– Màu sắc: Trắng
– Hãng sản xuất: Saiko Nhật Bản
– Có chế độ turbo sưởi ấm cực nhanh
– Công suất quạt 400W
– Có chức năng hẹn giờ tắt mở
– Không đốt cháy oxy trong phòng

LIÊN HỆ VỚI BÁN HÀNG
Address: 29H, Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Phone: +84.0964.73.11.22

*Lưu ý khi sử dụng máy sưởi dầu:*
Không che đậy máy để tránh quá nhiệt
Tuyệt đối không đặt máy sưởi ngay dưới ổ cắm.
Rút phích điện ra trước khi vệ sinh máy sưởi dầu
Đặt máy sưởi ở nơi có bề mặt phẳng và chắc chắn, tránh đặt ở khu chênh vênh, dễ đổ.
Không dùng ở những nơi dễ xảy ra cháy nổ, không dùng trong nhà tắm, buồng tắm, bể bơi.
Không sử dụng máy sưởi ở khu vực có nước tràn.
Khi sử dụng, đặt máy sưởi ấm cách tường và các vật xung quanh ít nhất 20cm.
Tạo khoảng trống 1m phía trên máy để lưu thông không khí.
Trong khi chạy máy sưởi dầu, không mở cửa nhà hay cửa sổ liên tục để tránh bị tản nhiệt ra ngoài.
Không để máy hoạt động khi bạn ra khỏi nhà để tiết kiệm điện năng vừa đảm bảo an toàn cho cả gia đình.

>> Xem thêm quạt trần panasonic, Đáp ứng các yêu cầu về chất lượng khắt khe của Châu âu, Mỹ và Nhật - GS/CE/ROHS
QUẠT TRẦN PANASONIC
LIÊN HỆ VỚI BÁN HÀNG
Address: 29H, Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Phone: +84.0964.73.11.22

Máy Sưởi Dầu FujiE OFR4411
Máy sưởi dầu này có 3 mức công suất: thấp, vừa, cao với dải điều chỉnh nhiệt độ rộng. Tự động tắt / bật điện khi đủ nhiệt độ giúp tiết kiệm điện.
Không đốt cháy oxy, giữ cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng
Máy sưởi dầu gồm 11 thanh sưởi nóng
Sử dụng để sưởi ấm hoặc sấy quần áo
Dễ dàng tăng giảm nhiệt độ
Chức năng bảo vệ quá nhiệt, hẹn giờ tắt/ mở




*Hướng dẫn vệ sinh *Đáp ứng các yêu cầu về chất lượng khắt khe của Châu âu, Mỹ và Nhật - GS/CE/ROHS
*máy sưởi dầu:*
Bạn phải thường xuyên vệ sinh máy sưởi sạch sẽ để tránh vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn.
Rút phích điện ra trước khi vệ sinh máy sưởi dầu.
Dùng vải mềm và khô để lau các tấm sưởi.

LIÊN HỆ VỚI BÁN HÀNG
Address: 29H, Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Phone: +84.0964.73.11.22


----------

